# what material works best with heat press machine?



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, What kind of material works best for heat press machine? 100% cotton? 

Because i want to make some t shirt probably 50% cotton and some polyester or spandex. 

does heat press machine works good on those materials?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you get a good name brand heatpress you won't have any problems with any of those materials.


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

theflowerboxx said:


> If you get a good name brand heatpress you won't have any problems with any of those materials.


which name brands are good? and not too expensive?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got 2 Stahl's Mighty Presses, Hix are a great brand, Geo Knight, Hotronix. Go visit some site sponsors and see what kind of deals they have.

You don't want to skimp on your tools or it will come back to bite you.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

You can heat press just about all materials. We have even done logos on thin plastic hair dresser capes!!

We use the Stahls hotronix press and they are fantastic. Presses do go out of calibration often so do get a non contact thermostat to check the temps.


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mabuzi said:


> You can heat press just about all materials. We have even done logos on thin plastic hair dresser capes!!
> 
> We use the Stahls hotronix press and they are fantastic. Presses do go out of calibration often so do get a non contact thermostat to check the temps.


Thanks for the info


----------

